# Going Nitrous! .....But Which One???



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

I asked the fellas at "B13" Frist so I'll ak you guys now.

Yo fellas it been a while since I was last on here, I bought a 98 alty and haven't had a prob since I bought it. Anyways point in hand below.

My car listed below on signature line is in need of cheap speed, I don't have a lot of time to full around with a turbo or conversion, the car is already fast enough for me, but occasionally I have somebody that is a little bet quicker. I want a kit, But I don't know what to get, I want the best and the safest, I've heard ZEX was good, Nitrous express, and some others But through searching nobody recommends anything. 35 shot would probably be all I ever run and maybe a 50 but thats it. Can anyone help me, or direct me to a relevant thread????. I admit I only spent about 25 minutes searching.
__________________


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

How much are you looking to spend? You can buy the ZEX kit, or you could go all out and get the JWT ECU controlled kit. It is double what the normal kits cost, but you get a tuned ECU and the NOS is all ECU controlled as well.



lovemyser said:


> I asked the fellas at "B13" Frist so I'll ak you guys now.
> 
> Yo fellas it been a while since I was last on here, I bought a 98 alty and haven't had a prob since I bought it. Anyways point in hand below.
> 
> ...


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

since you have an se-r you can pick up an zex dry kit for $500 and use a 55 shot with no probs. i would recomend wet but sometimes you have to pay more. but wet or dry works on the 2.0


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if i were you, ide get a zex wet kit with a 65 shot on it, along with I/H/E...sr20's can run 65 shots all day long.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

psr said:


> since you have an se-r you can pick up an zex dry kit for $500 and use a 55 shot with no probs. i would recomend wet but sometimes you have to pay more. but wet or dry works on the 2.0




BUZZZ wrong.

so you use a dry kit to shoot 55hp into your car. Basically it's a chemical way of increasing oxygen. What happens when you have too much oxygen and not enough fuel? The engine burns lean. If too lean, BOOM.


get a wet kit. Be smart, spend the money wisely.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

chimmike said:


> BUZZZ wrong.
> 
> so you use a dry kit to shoot 55hp into your car. Basically it's a chemical way of increasing oxygen. What happens when you have too much oxygen and not enough fuel? The engine burns lean. If too lean, BOOM.
> 
> ...



the fuel is increased though the fuel regulatlor (a dry kit works like a turbo in some sence more air though the intake and increased fuel is added though the fuel seystem) so it doesnt lean it out. go check out how the zex kit works it wont lean it out, on the 2.0 BUT on the 1.6 is a different story The fuel pump cant suply the fuel. i know this because i have not only tried this i also have contacted the zex company about this!! not to metion some cars can not use a wet kit (the sentra is not one of them) but how do you think those cars use nitrous? a dry kit!


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

The only cars that cant use wet kits are cars that arent run on gas.... A wet kit can fit any car and its real safe and proably your best bet. do a regualar tune up before though ( fuel filter, oil, plugs 1 step colder, wires, cap and rotor,) its always recomended. Also make sure to run 91 octane and above. oh yeah make sure you always active at WOT and watch those RPM's, other then that a 50 shot will be fine. 

like NotAnotherHonda said I/H/E will really help too. 

Nitrous Express gets my vote no problems since install if you were looking into them


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> The only cars that cant use wet kits are cars that arent run on gas.... them



you would be wrong the ford SHO cant use a wet because the fuel puddles up in the intake. oh and that car runs a gas


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

then you go direct port...... wich is still a wet kit........ no need to get off topic were not talking about SHO's were talking about nissans. PM me w/ that but dont get off topic :cheers:


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok! I've narrowed it down to the Zex Kit and the JWT kit, I want to here from people with first hand experience how these kits hold up. So what all do you think. 
Normally getting off topic is bad bad bad, but somethings are interesting like the fuel paddies on a SHO, but I'm a man on a mission and in sure of power at the push of a button.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

lovemyser said:


> Ok! I've narrowed it down to the Zex Kit and the JWT kit, I want to here from people with first hand experience how these kits hold up.




i had a zex dry kit for the 1.6L and it blew the engine twice, just because the fuel pump cant supply the fuel......the zex company said that i would need at least the se-r fuel system to use it. so if you have an se-r/2.0 you are able to use the zex dry kit with no probs. :fluffpol:


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

JWT is your best best they will do a custom prgram for you with all the nessecaties and you have long term reliablillity. In the sr20 forums they spary 100shot (dry ) all day long with no problems.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Hmmm. I'm a bit confused. If it is agreed that wet is safer, why is a dry system still being pushed? What are the advantages of a dry system?


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes Please expound on the last reply.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The JWT system is a dry kit. It is totally controlled by the car's ECU (reprogrammed by JWT). It won't spray unless the TPS is wide open. It controls the fuel injectors to deliver more fuel while spraying (IIRC separate fuel map and timing map). If you don't change anything on the kit, it is bulletproof. 

Also, IIRC the 100 shot JWT requires bigger injectors and perhaps a bigger fuel pump. 

The JWT nitrous on a turbo car, like mine, is used to spool the turbo fast while launching at the frag strip. It's fantastic. It senses when the TPS is wide open and starts to spray. When the MAF maxes out due to the combination of nitrous and boost, it automatically stops spraying. So.. you just arm it and go. All you have to do is hold on. 

Lew


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

In addition, it only kicks in above 4k on the tach, and cuts out right before the rev limiter is hit. Add that to the total control of fuel management and I vote JWT for dead sexiest nitro control kit out there. Oh also JWT says that although an injector upgrade is required for 100 shot, a 50 shot does not.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

If using a zex wet or dry kit running a 55 shot, would it be safer if you ran a larger fuel pump and bigger injectors, say 370cc? Also If you ran bigger injectors would you be able to increase the shot?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A dry shot is bad. Take it from me. My friend and I were making a "Racing Lawnmower" we had premium gas in it and we shot Propane in it. Well you can probably guess what happened. We killed a chicken when the head shot off.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I cant believe you admitted that.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> If using a zex wet or dry kit running a 55 shot, would it be safer if you ran a larger fuel pump and bigger injectors, say 370cc? Also If you ran bigger injectors would you be able to increase the shot?



i wouldnt run 370's because itde use alot of gas on a daily driver, and it would run WAY too rich under normal driving conditions.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> I cant believe you admitted that.



Yeah well I was 13 and just heard of what I called then "NOS" and I used a substitute. Yeah it fricken awesome for about 7 seconds


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Guess we all learn a thing or two the hard way. Me and my friends tried to pop start a lawnmower by towing it at 45mph and dumping the clutch.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol dude lawnmowers top speed is usually like 12 MPH. I guess you found out pretty quick that all it did was make the belt slip


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

let me get this straight?! Dry shot is bad, but the JWT Dry shot system is the way to go???? I'm really confused!

My brother and I bought a riding mower from someone one time with a 3 speed transmission and a 3.5hp motor, we stripped it, and reversed the drivetrain pulleys and doubled the speed, it would go like 25mpg we clocked it beside a car. It was great fun but we kept having to take the tranny case off and clean bits of gear out of it because it sheared them so much, at the end the case cracked and that was the end of our fun.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

you need to seach a little more...... haveing a JWT nitrous system is like having a rpm window switch w/ a timing conrol unit but a little better. insted of a wet kit providing the extra fuel the JWT nitrous system pumps it though your injectors therefore not leaning out.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i wouldnt run 370's because itde use alot of gas on a daily driver, and it would run WAY too rich under normal driving conditions.






what if you ran them with JWT's nitrous program? Would the ECU lean out the injectors even if you weren't running the nos?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

A dry shot is typically not good because a stock ecu cannot usually supply enough fuel out of the stock injectors (lean condition). Going to a larger injector size with a stock ecu will run terribly rich when the nitro is not activated. A wet shot solves this by automatically adding appropriate fuel along with the spray, however in fuel injected cars (typically newer v8s with street manifolds) the manifold wasn't designed with an atomized liquid in mind. Since they are designed to handle air only, fuel can puddle up in the manifold. This is solved by the direct port nitrous injection, which sprays nitro and gas right onto the valve. The downfall to this (although slight) is that nitrous gets some of its oomph from the cooling effect it has on the intake charge. With direct port, the spray is right at the intake valve, on a dry kit it is much further down the track, giving the cold gas more time to cool the air. What JWT has done is engineered the ecu to control the injectors to do exactly what should be done, when it should be done. If larger injectors are needed, the JWT will control those too. Does that help?

We should start an OT thread for the lawnmower thing... :thumbup:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

AL_Sentra said:


> what if you ran them with JWT's nitrous program? Would the ECU lean out the injectors even if you weren't running the nos?


When you get the JWT nitrous program, you specify what all the modifications are to your car (CAI, injectors, header, ...), and they program the ECU to operate the engine correctly. The down side of this is that the ECU needs to be reprogrammed if you add/remove any mods. 

Lew


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

So i cud get JWT to program an ECU to run the nitrous program plus the 370's and the car wud run efficiently as far as not running too lean or too rich when daily driven? But when spraying nitrous the 370's would produce more fuel for the car and = more power, is that correct?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

AL_Sentra said:


> So i cud get JWT to program an ECU to run the nitrous program plus the 370's and the car wud run efficiently as far as not running too lean or too rich when daily driven? But when spraying nitrous the 370's would produce more fuel for the car and = more power, is that correct?


Yes, the car will run well under all conditions.

370 injectors can provide enough fuel for about 200WHP.

Lew


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> Yes, the car will run well under all conditions.
> 
> 370 injectors can provide enough fuel for about 200WHP.
> 
> Lew



as long as the fuel pump can suply the fuel correct?!


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Alright guys thanks for the info, can never learn too much from the forums thats for sure...im going to end it with that thow i feel as if ive jacked this guys thread enough already.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

psr said:


> as long as the fuel pump can suply the fuel correct?!


Absolutely! I learned that lesson myself. At 6.5# boost (~190WHP) I blew the electrodes off two of the spark plugs 2/3 of the way down the drag strip because the stock pump couldn't deliver enough fuel and it leaned out and detonated. Now I have a Walbro 255 pump. 

LEw


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Absolutely! I learned that lesson myself. At 6.5# boost (~190WHP) I blew the electrodes off two of the spark plugs 2/3 of the way down the drag strip because the stock pump couldn't deliver enough fuel and it leaned out and detonated. Now I have a Walbro 255 pump.
> 
> LEw


Can that pump go with stock injectors before the install of nitrous? Or does it require a return line?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Can that pump go with stock injectors before the install of nitrous? Or does it require a return line?


The low pressure Walbro 255 pump is a direct replacement for the factory pump and will work out of the box. That's the one I am using. (There is a high pressure version that requires that the fuel pressure regulator be replaced with an adjustable FPR.) 

I have the installation instructions on my site. 

Lew


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> The low pressure Walbro 255 pump is a direct replacement for the factory pump and will work out of the box. That's the one I am using. (There is a high pressure version that requires that the fuel pressure regulator be replaced with an adjustable FPR.)
> 
> I have the installation instructions on my site.
> 
> Lew


Thanks for the tip


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> Absolutely! I learned that lesson myself. At 6.5# boost (~190WHP) I blew the electrodes off two of the spark plugs 2/3 of the way down the drag strip because the stock pump couldn't deliver enough fuel and it leaned out and detonated. Now I have a Walbro 255 pump.
> 
> LEw




what spark plugs are you currently using? or what would be a good set to use with the nitrous setup?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Generally you want one step colder than normal for nitrous or boost. I am running NGK BKR6E copper plugs (They're cheaper than platinum, but don't last as long) gapped at 0.025. You probably won't need that small a gap unless you are running a 100 shot. 

Lew


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

I would probally run a 55 shot so what would the gap need to be for that? but i mean with the setup I would be using, with larger injectors, fuel pump, and the JWT kit would I be able to run bigger shots safely on the GA motor?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The standard gap is 0.040. I would close it to 0.030.

As for how much nitrous the GA6DE can take, read this. 

Lew


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

yup its time to close this thread, starting to get idiot stupid posts


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

AL_Sentra said:


> yup its time to close this thread, starting to get idiot stupid posts


Not yet. I just deleted them.

Lew


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> The standard gap is 0.040. I would close it to 0.030.
> 
> As for how much nitrous the GA6DE can take, read this.
> 
> Lew





it kinda said how much he gave the GA motor, but he said he only ran up to a 40 shot in the thread, but havnt people ran 55 shot's safely in the GA's with not really any modification to the engine besides your bolt-ons? I really want to know if running the JWT kit, injectors, larger fuel pump, colder spark plugs, and the basic bolt-ons, what kinda shot you can run safely..
The SR20's can pull off a 100 shot of nitrous cant they? but can the GA motor do even close to that? That guy said he was running 14's but he only gave it a 40 shot of nitrous if im correct. So cud u get low 14's maybe even 13's with just a nice nos setup?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> The low pressure Walbro 255 pump is a direct replacement for the factory pump and will work out of the box. That's the one I am using. (There is a high pressure version that requires that the fuel pressure regulator be replaced with an adjustable FPR.)
> 
> I have the installation instructions on my site.
> 
> Lew



oh and also, i love your write-ups man their so self-explanitory and plenty of pics, probally the best i have seen yet. If you can't understand how to do something after reading that then your in the wrong buissness... :thumbup:


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> it kinda said how much he gave the GA motor, but he said he only ran up to a 40 shot in the thread, but havnt people ran 55 shot's safely in the GA's with not really any modification to the engine besides your bolt-ons? I really want to know if running the JWT kit, injectors, larger fuel pump, colder spark plugs, and the basic bolt-ons, what kinda shot you can run safely..
> The SR20's can pull off a 100 shot of nitrous cant they? but can the GA motor do even close to that? That guy said he was running 14's but he only gave it a 40 shot of nitrous if im correct. So cud u get low 14's maybe even 13's with just a nice nos setup?



ok from past experences i have found out that no matter what nitrous kit you get for the 1.6 it will blow the engine unless you upgrade fuel supply(at least when you use a 55 shot and i did call the zex company and they said that they had many complants about the kit blowing the engine.) check this out http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41354 that was just some of my experences that i had......i dont know about a wet kit but i know for sure that the dry kit even with a reprogramed ecu will not work(but again thats at a 55 shot)it wont work becase the fuel pump sucks on the 1.6!!! and i assume you have the 1.6 because you have a GXE

but for your question it doesnt matter how much nitorus and fuel you have if your pistion cant hold up.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

psr said:


> ok from past experences i have found out that no matter what nitrous kit you get for the 1.6 it will blow the engine unless you upgrade fuel supply(at least when you use a 55 shot and i did call the zex company and they said that they had many complants about the kit blowing the engine.) check this out http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41354 that was just some of my experences that i had......i dont know about a wet kit but i know for sure that the dry kit even with a reprogramed ecu will not work(but again thats at a 55 shot)it wont work becase the fuel pump sucks on the 1.6!!! and i assume you have the 1.6 because you have a GXE
> 
> but for your question it doesnt matter how much nitorus and fuel you have if your pistion cant hold up.



I said GA motor which is a 1.6, but anywho.. i realize the engine will potentially blow with a 55 shot without the proper precautions. But with all this done to it, the aftermarket fuel pump, injetors, colder plugs,the ecu upgrades,i know theres more im missing..retard the timing, maybe a new ignition system, what can it do? thats what I want to know. I already realize that without a better fuel pump it wont work...


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

psr said:


> ok from past experences i have found out that no matter what nitrous kit you get for the 1.6 it will blow the engine unless you upgrade fuel supply(at least when you use a 55 shot and i did call the zex company and they said that they had many complants about the kit blowing the engine.) check this out http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41354 that was just some of my experences that i had......i dont know about a wet kit but i know for sure that the dry kit even with a reprogramed ecu will not work(but again thats at a 55 shot)it wont work becase the fuel pump sucks on the 1.6!!! and i assume you have the 1.6 because you have a GXE
> 
> but for your question it doesnt matter how much nitorus and fuel you have if your pistion cant hold up.



if you retard your timing 1 degree for every 25 shot and get colder plugs, your engine shouldent blow i think Tommy (notanotherhonda) was running a 55shot zex kit with no problems before we went boost. I know for a fact that i wont blow with a wet kit properly jetted. the JWT kit is very reliable! i know people making 100shot passes all day at the track with sr20's and if they develop a program for the 1.6 im SURE that it wont blow your engine. JWT retards the timing automaticly when u spray and provides the extra fuel through the injectors.

Im sure their are people making over 200whp on boosted GA's with the stock 1.6 pump i just think you had a bad experiance w/ nitrous. But dont say its not reliable, when hooked up right is very reliable me being one to spray a 55shot all day and night w/ no detination at all.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> if you retard your timing 1 degree for every 25 shot and get colder plugs, your engine shouldent blow i think Tommy (notanotherhonda) was running a 55shot zex kit with no problems before we went boost. I know for a fact that i wont blow with a wet kit properly jetted. the JWT kit is very reliable! i know people making 100shot passes all day at the track with sr20's and if they develop a program for the 1.6 im SURE that it wont blow your engine. JWT retards the timing automaticly when u spray and provides the extra fuel through the injectors.
> 
> Im sure their are people making over 200whp on boosted GA's with the stock 1.6 pump i just think you had a bad experiance w/ nitrous. But dont say its not reliable, when hooked up right is very reliable me being one to spray a 55shot all day and night w/ no detination at all.




so JWT doesnt have a nitrous program for the 1.6L engine, only the sr20?


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> Im sure their are people making over 200whp on boosted GA's with the stock 1.6 pump i just think you had a bad experiance w/ nitrous. But dont say its not reliable, when hooked up right is very reliable me being one to spray a 55shot all day and night w/ no detination at all.



so if i spray again with stock fuel sysetem i wont blow my engine?(the second time i used it, it just cracked one of the pistons, and that useually means it couldnt take the extra compresstion) and i did hook everything up correctly. and i did retard timeing and i bought $15 dollar a pice 2 step colder spark plugs.(#PFR6B-11)ngk

i dont intend to make it sound that its not reliable i just went 0 for 2 useing nitrous but i would still choose that over n/a. :thumbup:


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> so JWT doesnt have a nitrous program for the 1.6L engine, only the sr20?



they have one for the 1.6 but you will need a se-r ecu for them to reprogram it. 
unless they send you one with the kit, but that i dont know.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

i was thinking is there a difference between the 200sx 1.6 and the sentra xe 1.6? because i have the xe and you and Tommy (notanotherhonda) have the 200sx? that could be why i keep blowing my engine. but i thought a ga16de in a sentra is the same as the one in the 200sx, the only diffence is body style.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> so JWT doesnt have a nitrous program for the 1.6L engine, only the sr20?
> 
> 
> > yeah they do just like they do for turbo aplications. Just not as common but they can do it.
> ...


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> NO differance same engine. I just think their was something over looking that you kept blowing your engine.



sorry that this is a little off topic.... looking at the engine bays the intakes look different.



Bryan200sx said:


> Mabe your injectors on both engines were bad ETC.


what could i do about fixing that problem?or how would i know if thery were actually bad


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

what could i do about fixing that problem?or how would i know if thery were actually bad[/QUOTE]


get them flow tested, a local shop might do it, or simply just get them to clean the injectors if they have the machine to do it. Or find some 370cc injectors from NF or SR20 forum for like 100 bucks.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> get them flow tested, a local shop might do it, or simply just get them to clean the injectors if they have the machine to do it. Or find some 370cc injectors from NF or SR20 forum for like 100 bucks.



so all i would have to do is replace the injectors?! thats easy enough, ill just go to the junk yard and find some injectors, like from an se-r, that would work right?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

psr said:


> so all i would have to do is replace the injectors?! thats easy enough, ill just go to the junk yard and find some injectors, like from an se-r, that would work right?



yes. but do you even have another engine yet?


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> yes. but do you even have another engine yet?



um i dont need an other engine cuz my car is running fine :cheers:


----------

